# Great 1945 airshow at Freeman Field, Ind.



## davparlr (Dec 15, 2011)

How many of you would like to time transport back to this airshow? What aircraft do you recognize. Nice period music, too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

I call that my shopping list! Great post.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loiner (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, that is one air show I would like to have been at (if I had a time machine), thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 31, 2012)

It's definitely one that I would have liked to have been able to see in person too.


Wheels


----------

